# Favorite New Generation Kid



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

*Boruto Uzumaki*

Naruto and Hinata's son

*Sarada Uchiha*

Sasuke and Sakura's daughter 

*Shikadai Nara*

Shikamaru and Temari's son

*Inojin Yamanaka*

Sai and Ino's son

*Chouchou Akimichi*

Chouji and Karui's daughter

*Lee's kid*

Lee's clone

*Himawari Uzumaki*

Naruto and Hinata's daughter 

*Mirai Sarutobi*

Asuma and Kurenai's daughter

*Mitsuki*

White-Haired Super Boy​


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2015)

Probably going to be Sarada and Mirai. I can't find myself caring much about the other kids who feel like horribly deformed carbon copies of the previous generation of Konoha shinobi.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada is my fav, second is Himawari and then Inojin


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2015)

Bolt and Himiwari.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

You may vote on the poll now.  And my vote goes to Sarada.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada
+bonus points for glasses


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2015)

Shouldn't we wait after a couple of issues to  see how the characters play out	


This topic is stupid


----------



## Punished Kiba (Apr 20, 2015)

When/If Kiba's child exists, then, That's my favourite.

As of right now, I don't give a f*ck -_-


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Shouldn't we wait after a couple of issues to  see how the characters play out
> 
> This topic is stupid



Then just wait and GTFO from this thread. 

*EDIT:*

And still you voted.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Shouldn't we wait after a couple of issues to you know get to see how the characters play out
> 
> 
> This topic is stupid


Sarada already have enough bonus points for me to vote:
She looks pretty cute
Not a carbon copy of her parents
Same hairstyle as i have
+ like i've said bonus points for glasses


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2015)

Vargas said:


> Sarada already have enough bonus points for me to vote:
> She looks pretty cute
> Not a carbon copy of her parents
> Same hairstyle as i have
> + like i've said bonus points for glasses



You think she will be a fail character like her parents?    Just like kishimoto tired to make sakura likable but fail

Sarada look like karin with sakura  costumes

And furthermore not one of your points tell anything about sarada   Just to show you how uchiha fans are shallow as fuck


----------



## Tangle (Apr 20, 2015)

Himawari


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2015)

Think I posted in a thread similar to this 

Sarada for now. Honorable mentions, Shikidai, and Boruto.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

And one vote goes to the Uzumaki little princess. 



Zef said:


> Think I posted in a thread similar to this



You probably mean this one:


----------



## Vargas (Apr 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> You think she will be a fail character like her parents?    Just like kishimoto tired to make sakura likable but fail
> 
> Sarada look like karin with sakura  costumes



Not sure what are you trying to prove me tbh
Kishimoto could ruin her for me ... but as of right now i kinda like her


TRN said:


> And furthermore not one of your points tell anything about sarada


I. like. how. she. looks.Get it?


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2015)

Vargas said:


> Not sure what are you trying to prove me tbh
> Kishimoto could ruin her for me ... but as of right now i kinda like her
> 
> *I. like. how. she. looks.Get it?*


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Shouldn't we wait after a couple of issues to  see how the characters play out
> 
> 
> This topic is stupid



IKR? 
people will choose their favourite character's/paring's kid, and that's about it.


----------



## Mytsu (Apr 20, 2015)

No brainer, Sarada. She has the best design clothes wise and features wise and is a perfect mix of her parent. 

I do agree on some point that it could have been better to wait for the issue to be published before voting but I doubt it will change. Himiwari comes after she's just so precious and we need more of her on officials teasers.

Also you have to be extremely delusional to think she looks just like Karin lol, because I must be Karin's daughter as well since I've had very similar glasses like hers.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

Someone can always make another poll after the series ends. It will be interesting to see if some people will really change their minds after reading it. 

Sarada doesn't look like Karin at all. The only thing they have in common are the glasses.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 20, 2015)

Boruto and Mirai are the best.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> *Someone can always make another poll after the series ends. *It will be interesting to see if people will change their minds about certain characters.
> 
> Sarada doesn't look like Karin at all. The only thing they have in common are the glasses.



that's a good point.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada. I doubt this will change.


----------



## Fay (Apr 20, 2015)

Always wanted a female Uchiha, finally got her


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Apr 20, 2015)

yawn to them all.  and this garbage generation


----------



## Mytsu (Apr 20, 2015)

AumaanAnubis said:


> yawn to them all.  and this garbage generation



So you gave interest in the thread to say you're not interested ? Why not just ignore the thread and save us all some time ?


----------



## Cord (Apr 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> You think she will be a fail character like her parents?    Just like kishimoto tired to make sakura likable but fail
> 
> Sarada look like karin with sakura  costumes
> 
> And furthermore not one of your points tell anything about sarada   Just to show you how uchiha fans are shallow as fuck





Hussain said:


> IKR?
> people will chose their favourite character's/paring's kid, and that's about it.



I like how you guys are ridiculing others for their choices when you yourselves have made yours for whatever reason. This thread/poll was made with a simple purpose of knowing who the community like amongst the new Naruto generation characters. Whatever justification people bring up, including yours, is clearly none of anyone's business. Their designs? Potentials? Parents? Whatever we've seen of them in the previews? Sure, and I'm pretty certain you guys have your own reasons too. Reasons that may have been mentioned previously or reasons that may have been the same with others. Any sort of ridicule of other people's preferences is completely unnecessary, more than that, it's hypocritical.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

Salada-chan is winning for now. 



Hussain said:


> that's a good point.



And that someone can always be me again. 



Lovely said:


> Sarada. *I doubt this will change*.



I think so too.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada isn't a favorite just because of her parents. Personally I've taken a liking to her personality. She seems like a no-nonsense character with more than a little attitude. Her design is cute as well. I don't see why these things can't be taken into consideration when voting.


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2015)

Even the glasses are different color 

Don't know where the Sarada looks like Karin thing comes from.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 20, 2015)

Ah, I wish I could choose more than one of them.

Honorary mentions:
Himawari, Boruto, Inojin & Shikadai


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

none  come to think of it


----------



## TRN (Apr 20, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> I like how you guys are ridiculing others for their choices when you yourselves have made yours for whatever reason. This thread/poll was made with a simple purpose of knowing who the community like amongst the new Naruto generation characters. Whatever justification people bring up, including yours, is clearly none of anyone's business. Their designs? Potentials? Parents? Whatever we've seen of them in the previews? Sure, and I'm pretty certain you guys have your own reasons too. Reasons that may have been mentioned previously or reasons that may have been the same with others. Any sort of ridicule of other people's preferences is completely unnecessary, more than that, it's hypocritical.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

salad

**** the rest.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Apr 20, 2015)

Mytsu said:


> So you gave interest in the thread to say you're not interested ? Why not just ignore the thread and save us all some time ?



or u could just ignore my post and save yourself sometime


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 20, 2015)

my favorite char is chouchou
why? cause she the first konoha black shinobi
sarada and mirai are my second favorite characters


----------



## RandomLurker (Apr 20, 2015)

Inojin kinda creeps me out with that combination of Sai's skintone and Ino's hair color. Kinda the same problem with Chouchou, the skintone being so close to the hair color combined with the puffy cheeks and yellow eyes are kinda offputting (also she's totally hiding a Sharingan under that hair). Most of the others don't really feel too original. Poor Lee Jr. doesn't even get a goddamn name, that's how unimportant his family is lol. Himawari is kinda cute I guess and Mirai seems okay.

I gues my appreciation for Salad Dressing would go up if she ends up being all badass with Sharingan kinda like part 1 Sauce.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

And finally one vote for Chouchou.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> *I like how you guys are ridiculing others for their choices when you yourselves have made yours for whatever reason*. This thread/poll was made with a simple purpose of knowing who the community like amongst the new Naruto generation characters. Whatever justification people bring up, including yours, is clearly none of anyone's business. Their designs? Potentials? Parents? Whatever we've seen of them in the previews? Sure, and I'm pretty certain you guys have your own reasons too. Reasons that may have been mentioned previously or reasons that may have been the same with others. Any sort of ridicule of other people's preferences is completely unnecessary, more than that, it's hypocritical.



I voted Bolt because he is Naruto's kid, and Minato's grandson. 
yes, that's the only reason as I don't know anything else about him. 



> Don't know where the Sarada looks like Karin thing comes from.



It's kinda obvious.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2015)

Both wear glasses, that's about it.


----------



## Sora (Apr 20, 2015)

other than the fact that they wear glasses what physical resemblance do Karin and Sarada have?
cause i dont see it


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Sora said:


> other than the fact that they wear glasses what physical resemblance do Karin and Sarada have?
> cause i dont see it



both are creepy stalkers?


----------



## Sora (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> both are creepy stalkers?



Never seen Karin stalk someone before....


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Sora said:


> Never seen Karin stalk someone before....



my bad, i meant creepy fangirls.

i mean, look at how evilly happy she was knowing that she and burrito share dysfunctional fathers  

body guards

it seems like something karin would do.

  i think the only reason she didnt stalk sasuke is because sasuke needed her around him.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada. Surprising choice I know.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sarada. Surprising choice I know.



from your sig, i thought it would be chocho. very surprised


----------



## Corvida (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> my bad, i meant creepy fangirls.
> 
> i mean, look at how evilly happy she was knowing that she and burrito share dysfunctional fathers



Still butthurt about rennigan Itachi jr Addy?-this is her dad?s treademark smirk


body guards



> it seems like something karin would do.
> 
> i think the only reason she didnt stalk sasuke is because sasuke needed her around him.



No need-Karin didnt_ stalk_-she straightly assaulted once she cornered the victim alone


----------



## Arisu (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> my bad, i meant creepy fangirls.



When did Sarada creepily fangirled over Boruto? I don't recall.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Still butthurt about rennigan Itachi jr Addy?-this is her dad?s treademark smirk
> 
> 
> body guards


call it butthurt, i call it laying it as it is 

whether it be "sasuke's trademark smirk" or a smile, it was still because she was happy that burrito and her share shitty dads. it's just creepy and that behavior reminded me of karin. 


> No need-Karin didnt_ stalk_-she straightly assaulted once she cornered the victim alone
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i said "*if *she was in konoha"  



Arisu said:


> When did Sarada creepily fangirled over Boruto? I don't recall.



1- stalks burrito (that alone makes her creepy to me).
2- being happy over sharing a shitty dad. at first, she was sad but then she looked at from the sunny side...... the pairing side....... the creepy side


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2015)

Sora said:


> other than the fact that they wear glasses what physical resemblance do Karin and Sarada have?
> cause i dont see it



Adjusting glasses is hereditary apparently.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada > Chocho > Imawari.

Bolt kinda classifies as a league of his own. I like him for the same reasons I dislike him. He's Naruto v2.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> 1- stalks burrito (that alone makes her creepy to me)



but Karin doesn't stalk...



> 2- being happy over sharing a shitty dad. at first, she was sad but then she looked at from the sunny side...... the pairing side....... the creepy side



Wut?   

:sanji


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sarada > Chocho > Imawari.
> 
> Bolt kinda classifies as a league of his own. I like him for the same reasons I dislike him. He's Naruto v2.



to be fair to burrito, if we want to follow advertisement, he seems to be a "genius", has a different dynamic with sasuke, and possibly being the first "naruto" without a dream of hokage. 

so i will give him a chance to prove himself being different even if it is slim. 

but i will admit that i fear him being naruto 2.0 because that just translates to the mini series being a retelling of naruto's story but in a different setting


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> but Karin doesn't stalk...


what does karin have to do with my post?  you asked this


> When did Sarada creepily fangirled over Boruto? I don't recall.


so i responded with 


> 1- stalks burrito (that alone makes her creepy to me).



which is one form of being a creepy fangirl.



> Wut?
> 
> :sanji


i respect that response even if i dont agree with it and leave it at that


----------



## Platypus (Apr 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Wut?    :sanji



Gets home after seeing Boruto not getting the attention from his father he desperately craves.

Smiles while saying "We have something in common."

Next panel shows Sasuke not being with his family, i.e. not giving Sarada the attention she desperately craves.

All the signs are there 
She's clearly happy 'cause Boruto happens to have a shitty dad as well.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Gets home after seeing Boruto not getting the attention from his father he desperately craves.
> 
> Smiles while saying "We have something in common."
> 
> ...



i think people either ignore that moment or think salad will be a normal girl because she dressed normally so she is not a stalker/creepy fangirl......... clothes can do wonders on how people perceive you, man


----------



## Arisu (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think people either ignore that moment or think salad will be a normal girl because she dressed normally so she is not a stalker/creepy fangirl......... clothes can do wonders on how people perceive you, man



Boruto is a friend, Sarada sees something in common with him and follows him to see if he'll go do what he planned from simple curiosity. She thinks that was a stupid thing to do but she understands him a little because of the connection. How do you connect it with pairing side or Karin is beyond me


----------



## Zef (Apr 20, 2015)

To take Addy seriously, or not to take Addy seriously? 

That is the question


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> To take Addy seriously, or not to take Addy seriously?
> 
> That is the question



how about both?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2015)

It's _Addy_, lol. You know how he is.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's _Addy_, lol. You know how he is.



sure       why not


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

Chouchou is winning.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 20, 2015)

Yooo, who stuffing the ballot for my girl Chocho doe.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

shit, forgot choco is one of them 

i voted her. i wanna pinch her 


Rindaman said:


> Yooo, who stuffing the ballot for my girl Chocho doe.



no one is stuffing the ballot. it's just that everyone likes her. she got dat sass. something the others lack


----------



## Blue Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

*OT Bolt-Salad:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe that Sarada has a little crush on Bolt but we'll see. Besides stalking him, (which I think was cute - no harm done) what really makes me believe this is that she seems to talk about him a lot judging by Sakura's question, "Is this about Bolt again?" Having had crushes when I was a little girl it's familiar, as that's what I did to my mom - talk about my crushes a lot. I have to know more about how they interact with each other before I even think about shipping them, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is where it's headed knowing Kishi. If it's any of that abusive tsundere stuff, I ain't on board with that.  

At the very least, I expect them to have a nice friendship. 




On topic: ChouChou killin' the poll. 

_*Black Girls Rock!*_


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2015)

It is stuffing the poll. The usernames don't even show up. 

I'm fine with ChoCho winning by cheat though, I love her too.


----------



## Tangle (Apr 20, 2015)

Lil Hima deserves more votes


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Tangle said:


> Lil Hima deserves more votes



now, i feel bad for not voting for her


----------



## Corvida (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> c
> i said "*if *she was in konoha"



And I said Karin doesnt stalk-she assaults.


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> And I said Karin doesnt stalk-she assaults.



idk if you know what *if* means as in if sasuke didn't need her on his team and she was in konoha with sasuke, she would be depicted as a stalker. the examples you show dont apply to if unless she stalks the living shit out of sasuke until he is alone and "assaults"  him


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2015)

It is what we get for doing this kind of poll outside HoU 



Tangle said:


> Lil Hima deserves more votes


She does


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, Bolt and Salad can still be anything really.

Of course Kishi could just take the obvious route and make Bolt into a Naruto V2 whose role is to grow beyond being spoiled and petty so to embrace the hokage dream like his dad did. And with Salad either stalking Bolt like Hinata or having some inferiority complex with her dad not unlike Sasuke himself had with Itachi. Most of all I see her having QUITE a big dad complex which may even overshadow whatever relationship she ends having with Bolt.

I wonder how much of Naruto and Hinata will Bolt have and how much of Sasuke and Sakura will Salad have. Or maybe Kishi will just throw those kids just minor resemblances pointing to their parents and make them both unique? Though Kishi is rather lazy since part 2...

No hopes for Shikadai as he seems like a true 1000% clone of both his dad AND granddad.

Himawari may still surprise as she does not seem so shy as her mom was and neither so similar to her dad personality wise(at least yet).

ChouChou seems to be like a more confident Chouji. Though she may not get much panel time as ugly characters are rarely popular in Japan I think...

Perhaps Kishi will finally answer whether Lee jr is really Lee's son or was taken the same way Guy took Lee. I expect Lee1010 to be canon though...


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

forget about burrito for a moment in relation to naruto and hinata.

i wonder how much sunflower has of naruto in her?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2015)

*@ Arles Celes*

Do you think Chouchou is a ugly character or do you think Japanese fans may think she is ugly?

Well, I think she is really cute and beautiful. If not by my biased side (Hima, Bolt and Sarada), I would pick Chouchou anytime.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> *@ Arles Celes*
> 
> Do you think Chouchou is a ugly character or do you think Japanese fans may think she is ugly?
> 
> Well, I think she is really cute and beautiful. If not by my biased side (Hima, Bolt and Sarada), I would pick Chouchou anytime.



I think that characters that are not bishi-like rarely enter the top 10 in polls.

I do not think that she is ugly...though I do not find her hot/beautiful either. Especially when compared to Salad or Himawari.

 If she uses her calories for Butterfly Mode like her dad did then she may become quite hot though. An Akimichi who was born slim and does not eat a lot is fated to be rather weak as their power comes from burning calories to use jutsus.

That said surprisingly Chouji did grew somewhat slimmer in Last so maybe ChouChou will follow in his footsteps without becoming weak.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 20, 2015)

Chouchou is really pretty.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> forget about burrito for a moment in relation to naruto and hinata.
> 
> i wonder how much sunflower has of naruto in her?



My main beef with Himawari is that weird single hair on top of her head. It looks as if some sprout was growing on her head. Stupid Kishi...

I would prefer if both her and Bolt lost those whiskers too...

Other than that Himawari may be the cutest thing in the whole manga. 

I did not like Hinata's shyness so I enjoy seeing Himawari as a more cheerful kid.

And the byakugan...will Kishi really use it for her or Bolt...or are those eyes really discarded because they looked creepy or simply due to Kishi forgetting about it?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I think that characters that are not bishi-like rarely enter the top 10 in polls.
> 
> I do not think that she is ugly...though I do not find her hot/beautiful either. Especially when compared to Salad or Himawari.
> 
> ...


I think I see what you mean. Bishi-like chars really make the polls. Kishi always complained about Kakuzu don't getting some love in Akatsuki.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

as a chocolate person myself i perhaps should keep this on the low but....

how the hell did chouchou manage to smash the polls?

i have nothing against the idea of the character, i just don't like her design.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2015)

Ninja Mangaka said:


> as a chocolate person myself i perhaps should keep this on the low but....
> 
> *how the hell did chouchou manage to smash the polls?*
> 
> i have nothing against the idea of the character, i just don't like her design.


The person who made that... Well... He who must not be named...


----------



## Cord (Apr 20, 2015)

It's a modfuck. If you click on the numbers, you'll see how many people really voted for each option.

_*glares at Vaatu*_


----------



## Corvida (Apr 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> idk if you know what *if* means as in if sasuke didn't need her on his team and she was in konoha with sasuke, she would be depicted as a stalker. the examples you show dont apply to if unless she stalks the living shit out of sasuke until he is alone and "assaults"  him



Bollocks, You should know by now how Karin operates by now. She doesnt "stalk" and is contented with looking from afar..If she is in Konoha she would simply try to infiltrate in  Sasuke?s group,, waiting for the moment to pounce. In Konoha or in La Bra?a.


----------



## Blue Snow (Apr 20, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> It's a modfuck. If you click on the numbers, you'll see how many people really voted for each option.
> 
> _*glares at Vaatu*_



Okay, now I feel silly. What kind of conspiracy.....

Black Girls _still _Rock, though. I oughta know.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> The person who made that... Well... He who must not be named...



ah k....

I'm still confident that salad will win this.


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2015)

Boruto.

Because no one likes him, and I feel like that is going to be developed throughout the story into something different. I like the kid though, he is interesting aside from his obvious Naruto/Konohamaru parallels


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Boruto.
> 
> Because no one likes him, and I feel like that is going to be developed throughout the story into something different. I like the kid though, he is interesting aside from his obvious Naruto/Konoha parallels



I'm new here, is boruto really disliked already?

as long as he won't become a buttersoft dysfunctional and effeminate male like his daddy was then i am willing to give him a chance.


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2015)

Ninja Mangaka said:


> I'm new here, is boruto really disliked already?
> 
> as long as he won't become a buttersoft dysfunctional and effeminate male like his daddy was then i am willing to give him a chance.


Mainly because he seems unoriginal thus far, and the fact that he treats his father like shit.

Though we don't know how it really is despite a few comments. I still have not seen him directly call his father a shitty dad. It always seem to be a promotional stunt than anything, it is almost as if they want us to hate him. I ain't following for it though. Aside from drawing it on the Hokage Mountain, I don't believe he would say it to his face.

Kids act out, and this one is a prodigy. Who knows what he deals with, or what he feels? I just hope it is interesting.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

Ninja Mangaka said:


> as a chocolate person myself i perhaps should keep this on the low but....
> 
> *how the hell did chouchou manage to smash the polls?*
> 
> i have nothing against the idea of the character, i just don't like her design.



I think she was picked for being the kid who was least like a exact clone of their parents. Notice how Shikadai got no votes. He's the biggest case of a clone yet. 

So ChouChou has similarities of her parents, but still looks unique enough. 

That's just my guess for why many preferred her over the others.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Mainly because he seems unoriginal thus far, and the fact that he treats his father like shit.
> 
> Though we don't know how it really is despite a few comments. I still have not seen him directly call his father a shitty dad. It always seem to be a promotional stunt than anything, it is almost as if they want us to hate him. I ain't following for it though. Aside from drawing it on the Hokage Mountain, I don't believe he would say it to his face.
> 
> Kids act out, and this one is a prodigy. Who knows what he deals with, or what he feels? I just hope it is interesting.



i think its way too soon to pass judgements on any of the new kids personalities. that would suck balls big time if he turns out to have a bad childhood, kishi already spammed that trope to death.

@ silver fang

it turned out that the magical surge in chouchou votes was foul play. not even obama can get votes like that.


----------



## Indra (Apr 20, 2015)

Ninja Mangaka said:


> i think its way too soon to pass judgements on any of the new kids personalities. that would suck balls big time if he turns out to have a bad childhood, kishi already spammed that trope to death.
> 
> @ silver fang
> 
> it turned out that the magical surge in chouchou votes was foul play. not even obama can get votes like that.


Agreed. THe prodigy is going to shine soon enough. Just wait haters!


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Apr 20, 2015)

Sarada, with Chouchou in second.
It is not a hard answer considering how most of the new generation of kids are mostly clones of their parents and I hate the generation xerox trope. Some of these kids go even beyond that and are not just clones design-wise, but also personality-wise (Shikadai, Lee jr., ...). 
I liked the ones who turned out to be the most unique.


----------



## Lucky7 (Apr 20, 2015)

Shadow Abyss said:


> Sarada, with Chouchou in second.
> It is not a hard answer considering how most of the new generation of kids are mostly clones of their parents and I hate the generation xerox trope. Some of these kids go even beyond that and are not just clones design-wise, but also personality-wise (Shikadai, Lee jr., ...).
> *I liked the ones who turned out to be the most unique.*


Turned out to be the gist of it for me too. Salad and Chouchou


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2015)

I love all of them  voted for Himawari anyway


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Boruto.
> 
> Because no one likes him, and I feel like that is going to be developed throughout the story into something different. I like the kid though, *he is interesting* aside from his obvious Naruto/Konohamaru parallels



How           ?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Apr 20, 2015)

Naruto kid getting btfo


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 20, 2015)

My favorite is *Salad*.

I also like Chouchou but Salad is my number 1


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 20, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> How           ?



Well, he's a genki, cocky prodigy. That sounds fun.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 21, 2015)

Shikadai Nara and Mirai.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol @ "Lee's Clone" and Sai taking Ino's surname.
I'm also kinda surprised that Naruto never took Minato's surname

As for the kids... meh, they're all clones of their parents, so they're nothing new


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 21, 2015)

The All Unknowing said:


> Lol @ "Lee's Clone" *and Sai taking Ino's surname.*
> I'm also kinda surprised that Naruto never took Minato's surname
> 
> As for the kids... meh, they're all clones of their parents, so they're nothing new



That's nothing new. In Asian culture, or some anyway,, very important families keep the last name going. New kids and spouses are accepted into the family, rather than having members taken out. Even if it's a woman with the family's last name, she keeps that, and the future spouse takes her name, and if not, at the very least future kids are to have the name. The family keeps getting bigger and adding more members, not losing any.

It's done in _Legend of Korra_. Suyin Beifong has 5 children with her husband. But they all got the Beifong name, which was known as a very rich and important family. Ino's clan is a very respected and known one, so that makes it more important than anything Sai came from lol

So weird Naruto's kids got the Uzumaki name. Unless they aren't considered Hyuuga due to lack of Byakugan, thus having the name was a no-go.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm seeing a lot of hype for Sarada.....people are supporting her more than Bolt lol I guess its really like the Sasuke vs Naruto thing


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2015)

Tangle said:


> Lil Hima deserves more votes



The only impression of Himawari, is that she's cheerful. It would be fun to have a (genuinely) cheerful character, we didn't have any in NARUTO yet.

Although considering Mirai also seems (genuinely) cheerful, I wonder if its a deliberate design choice or just generic personality attribution.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 21, 2015)

Wait what, Chouchou is—
oh.
_Oh._


Senpai
+50


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> It's a modfuck. If you click on the numbers, you'll see how many people really voted for each option.
> 
> _*glares at Vaatu*_



i knew it. Vaatu a former batman villain specializing in illusions after all so making the polls seems as something else isn't surprising.

that miraculous fiend 



Zensuki said:


> I'm seeing a lot of hype for Sarada.....people are supporting her more than Bolt lol I guess its really like the Sasuke vs Naruto thing



yes, and SS vs NH, sharingan vs byakugan, minato vs it...... nah, itachi always wins


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

Chochou Salada-chan still wining. 

Followed by Boruto, Himawari and Mirai.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Chochou Salada-chan still wining.
> 
> Followed by Boruto, Himawari and Mirai.



the gab though is very big compared to the gab between other characters (10 > 7 > 6). 

i  am starting to suspect some people PMed others into voting for salad


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know about that ...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> the gab though is very big compared to the gab between other characters (10 > 7 > 6).
> 
> i  am starting to suspect some people PMed others into voting for salad



I think Salad owes her popularity to her growing  fan art base, her shipping potential and plenty of Uchiha and SS fans being on her side. A female Uchiha is also kinda unique. Mikoto might have not been an Uchiha and became one after marrying Fugaku for all we know...besides we never saw her fight...


----------



## Deana (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll vote on this once more chapters of the new mini series come out and I'll actually get to see more aspects of their personalities. This is unfair to Lee II because he barely got a panel at all. His dad and or mentor is awesome so he has to have a bit of that charm.

These kids are adorable as hell but Shikadai's personality can easily make him precious as hell or intolerable as hell. The way he greeted his uncles was not fun to read but his interactions with Bolt and Inojin was fun. We'll see with him . . .


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

This poll will close next Monday  so you better vote until then Deana. 

jk

As I said before, another poll can always be made after the series ends to see if there will be any changes. I personally think not  but yeah we need to know more about them specially about  Lee's kid and also Himawari ...

*Edit:*

Himawari and Mirai are tied now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I think Salad owes her popularity to her growing  fan art base, her shipping potential and plenty of Uchiha and SS fans being on her side. A female Uchiha is also kinda unique. Mikoto might have not been an Uchiha and became one after marrying Fugaku for all we know...besides we never saw her fight...



i agree, but i think this will be the reason why people will hate her or be disappointed in her overall.

i think her allure is being a "female" sharingan user / female uchiha. we only saw one in filler and sasuke's parents didn't fight anyway so we dont know what his mother can do. also, the rival to the male is female this time, not male, is a first in the series. she is also seen by some fans  as the underdog if indeed burrito is a genius and not false advertisement because he might have real chances of reaching SM/KCM while salad can only dream of having MS unless a tragedy happen.

however, all of this is "false" hype. 

yes, she has the sharingan or will awaken it but base sharingan is a joke unless you expect her to lose an eye, a best friend, brother, and gain asura/indra chakra. in that aspect, burrito has more chances of reaching his father's strength while salad was already doomed.

yes, she is the female rival of burrito but she will be another generic tsundere because pairings. 

yes, she is the first female uchiha who will get proper development, but it will most likely be about her relationship with sasuke as his daughter without tackling her aspects as an uchiha (like how itachi was different from the uchiha clan BUT all his development was related to him being an uchiha, not just sasuke's older protective brother).  in other words, she might as well be from another clan.

which is why i dont like her. not that i dont want to like her but this is kishi we are talking about. aside from pairing purposes, and one or two moments/base sharingan, she is still a female written by kishi. 

for reference, look at kaguya. she was a hyuuga female villain who was a goddess. when people heard about her when she was first mentioned, they were excited. when people read it, they were disappointed. being a hyuuga/female/mother didn't matter to her character. she might as well have been an uzumaki/male/father but the same thing would have applied. 

again, false hype.

i expect her to be pairing bait for burrito, have daddy issues with sasuke, and have the sharingan, nothing else. if she does surprised me, good. if she doesn't, nothing gained or lost.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2015)

How does Bolt have more chances to reach his father's strenght if he isn't a tailed beast host? At most, he can get SM, not KCM.

Sarada can have Sharingan. That's no joke, considering only a few Uchiha got to unlock MS anyway. The strenght of the clan was made on base Sharingan, not MS.

Both kids have "potential" (whatever that means) gimped in some way. Bolt doesn't have Kurama, Sarada doesn't have MS. Sasuke had base Sharingan at VotE and against Itachi, yet he perfermed quite well for an Uchiha. You can say whatever (and we can even blab about the CS), but Naruto had already been tapping on Kurama's power plenty of times at that point so he was already tapping into something his kid could not at that point.

Both kids have the same potential and that was what was portrayed for so long. If you were paying attention to the power levels of this story instead of having "concerns" more like trying to troll, you'd know this.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How does Bolt have more chances to reach his father's strenght if he isn't a tailed beast host? At most, he can get SM, not KCM.



the *probability* of genetics from RS chakra/hamura chakra gives him more chances.



> Sarada can have Sharingan. That's no joke, considering only a few Uchiha got to unlock MS anyway. The strenght of the clan was made on base Sharingan, not MS.



in story logic, yes but out story logic, the only named uchihas we saw using the sharingan in battle were all MS users. hell, we didnt see shisui fight jack shit in manga and he had the MS 



> Both kids have "potential" (whatever that means) gimped in some way. Bolt doesn't have Kurama, Sarada doesn't have MS. Sasuke had base Sharingan at VotE and against Itachi, yet he perfermed quite well for an Uchiha. You can say whatever (and we can even blab about the CS), but Naruto had already been tapping on Kurama's power plenty of times at that point so he was already tapping into something his kid could not at that point.



i will agree on burrito just because the RS chakra crap may not be seen ever again (hopefully).

but salad is  severely gimped. CS, MS, EMS, rennigan. base sharingan sasuke stopped existing around chapter 400.  


> Sasuke had base Sharingan at VotE and against Itachi, yet he perfermed quite well for an Uchiha.



again, the *only *uchiha we saw fighting  WERE ALREADY HAXED so you cant compare unless you honestly want to use 13 year old obito as the scale for a "normal" uchiha whom i think was made of anyway by kakashi for not awakening the sharingan yet? this would be like saying that orochimaru is the best fighter in his clan but he is the only guy we saw fighting from his clan. 

and itachi wanted to die by sasuke unless you honestly think itachi wanted sasuke to be stuck in his tsukyumi? hell, you dont see itachi's thoughts on the matter. only zetsu's. that should give you a hint  

also, sasuke used CS against itachi which salad lacks......... in addition to the oro training, and the drive of hatred. wait, she has the drive of pairings and daddy issues 



> Both kids have the same potential and that was what was portrayed for so long. If you were paying attention to the power levels of this story instead of having "concerns" more like trying to troll, you'd know this.



i am paying attention, not writing fanfiction about "compared to other uchiha we never saw fighting" and then only argue with me repeating "addy is trolling" trying to invalidate what i wrote 

so no on all fronts. she doesn't have the same potential as burrito if he is indeed a genius and she doesn't reach MS.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

I wonder how things will change after the short series and movie XD.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> t
> 
> i will agree on burrito just because the RS chakra crap may not be seen ever again (hopefully).
> 
> but salad is  severely gimped. CS, MS, EMS, rennigan. base sharingan sasuke stopped existing around chapter 400.



Hmmm, she might get a dose of Hashi's DNA if she were to awaken MS to prevent from going blind. Sakura can handle a Hashi arm prosthesis so just a DNA boost would hardly look so weird. Hashi was "whored" like crazy by all at the end.

How otherwise explain Obito never going blind despite not ever getting EMS?

Besides some regular MS jutsus like Kamui or Koto were considered broken even in the last arc of the manga. Susanoo(a MS jutsu) was still doing rather fine too.

So potentially Salad can be as strong as MS Obito who wasn't a genius. Maybe she can learn Dragon Sage Mode from Oro or Kabuto on top of that which would put her above MS Obito's level. Learning byakugou from Sakura would also be a nice boost.

Also if Bolt can inherit his parents chakra so might Salad from Sasuke.

That said in a mere miniseries power levels shouldn't get too far. In part 1 before things did go too DBZish sharingan plus chidori and kagebunshin plus rasengan were enough. No need for nukes. Even Itachi became so popular due to how skilled he was back then and not solely due to his MS.

Anyway I care less about the Bolt and Salad bond but more about the Sasuke and Salad bond. Daddy issues are kinda fresh and Kishi may be better about telling family matters than romance stuff. Same with Bolt and Naruto.

But yeah, low expectations = no disappointments. I am a cautious optimist so it should be good enough though^^


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Apr 21, 2015)

ChouChou's vote count is incorrect. She only has five people voting for her, not the 55 that is listed.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> I wonder how things will change after the short series and movie XD.



"burrito: 2016 movie part 2 and another mini series" 



Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, she might get a dose of Hashi's DNA if she were to awaken MS to prevent from going blind. Sakura can handle a Hashi arm prosthesis so just a DNA boost would hardly look so weird. Hashi was "whored" like crazy by all at the end.
> 
> How otherwise explain Obito never going blind despite not ever getting EMS?
> 
> Besides some regular MS jutsus like Kamui or Koto were considered broken even in the last arc of the manga. Susanoo(a MS jutsu) was still doing rather fine too.



yes, if she gets hashi DNA and stuff with MS, she will be much stronger. however, on her own with base sharingan, she will suck 

fuck, even with hashi DNA, unless she gets wood jutsu, it will only help her getting prolonged use of izanagi which i know as hell kishi wont let her use


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2015)

You don't even know what her MS ability would be Addy.

Look how broken Kamui is.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> You don't even know what her MS ability would be Addy.
> 
> Look how broken Kamui is.



if she has MS 

with MS, i can see how strong she might be 

edit:

i wrote in my previous post "base MS" when i meant "sharingan"  sorry


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> if she has MS


You were talking about potential no? MS is potentially in her future. 




> with MS, i can see how strong she might be



DMS Kakashi is god tier.:ignoramus Boruto fans better be thankful the mini series won't last long for Sarada to one shot.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 21, 2015)

Himawari.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2015)

Salad might also get byakugou which apart from giving crazy strength and regeneration can seemingly also power up jutsus.

Though obviously not yet...unless she started gathering chakra in her forehead when she was like 5-7 years old which would make her a genius of the greatest caliber. Granted Sakura was not a genius either but was skilled in a particular area more than even geniuses were.

I wonder what Himawari will get. Chakra chains plus sealing jutsus and maybe byakugan? Obviously neither her nor Bolt can get Kurama now with their dad still alive. Bolt also should differ in some ways from his sis. Maybe by becoming a lighting focused shinobi unlike his dad who was a wind master? That is where Sasuke could help him I guess.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> You were talking about potential no? *MS is potentially in her future*.



nope 

i am talking about normal circumstances even if  all sharingan users we know are MS users anyway aside from danzu .



> DMS Kakashi is god tier.:ignoramus Boruto fans better be thankful the mini series won't last long for Sarada to one shot.



you dare compare kakashi to salad?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 21, 2015)

Not seeing either of Naruto's sperm cells awakening a dojutsu. Perhaps they inherit small portions of their father's biju laced chakra along with the usual Uzumaki perks...


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Not seeing either of Naruto's sperm cells awakening a dojutsu. Perhaps they inherit small portions of their father's biju laced chakra along with the usual Uzumaki perks...


Funny enough Kishimoto said he intended to draw the Byakugan but at the last minute changed his mind. So who knows what he is doing with Dojutus for them. About 50/50


---------------
I dunno why people are considering a Sharingan over 2tomoe for Sarada. Short series + Series is about Boruto and his father. Sarada will just be a part of the team, have her own little thing with her father/mother, and possibly something with Boruto.

I don't really get this MS idea. Considering that their friendship will never be like Naruto/Sasuke, and the requirements for how Sharingan activates and evolves. I only see one tomoe, if she is lucky.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2015)

> I dunno why people are considering a Sharingan over 2tomoe for Sarada. Short series + Series is about Boruto and his father. Sarada will just be a part of the team, have her own little thing with her father/mother, and possibly something with Boruto.



She is an Uchiha, and you should know how much Kishi loves those characters by now. 
I won't be surprised if he makes the Shinobi World being centered around her.


----------



## qazmko (Apr 21, 2015)

Himawari and Asuma/Kurenai's daughter


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> the *probability* of genetics from RS chakra/hamura chakra gives him more chances.



That's the same for Sarada.



> in story logic, yes but out story logic, the only named uchihas we saw using the sharingan in battle were all MS users. hell, we didnt see shisui fight jack shit in manga and he had the MS



In story logic is what should matter, because Kishi can do whtever he wants with in story logic.



> i will agree on burrito just because the RS chakra crap may not be seen ever again (hopefully).
> 
> but salad is  severely gimped. CS, MS, EMS, rennigan. base sharingan sasuke stopped existing around chapter 400.



On another thought, Naruto wouldn't exist without Kurama, which allowed him to do Kage Bunshin in the first place, and what Bolt doesn't have.



> again, the *only *uchiha we saw fighting  WERE ALREADY HAXED so you cant compare unless you honestly want to use 13 year old obito as the scale for a "normal" uchiha whom i think was made of anyway by kakashi for not awakening the sharingan yet? this would be like saying that orochimaru is the best fighter in his clan but he is the only guy we saw fighting from his clan.
> 
> and itachi wanted to die by sasuke unless you honestly think itachi wanted sasuke to be stuck in his tsukyumi? hell, you dont see itachi's thoughts on the matter. only zetsu's. that should give you a hint
> 
> also, sasuke used CS against itachi which salad lacks......... in addition to the oro training, and the drive of hatred. wait, she has the drive of pairings and daddy issues



What are you even talking about.  Did you even read everything I say, or are you just spitting nonsense? 



> i am paying attention, not writing fanfiction about "compared to other uchiha we never saw fighting" and then only argue with me repeating "addy is trolling" trying to invalidate what i wrote
> 
> so no on all fronts. she doesn't have the same potential as burrito if he is indeed a genius and she doesn't reach MS.



Yeah, no. Uchiha clan made their name with base Sharingan. They were fighting against Senju, whom they were equals with, and who had no pok?mons.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> She is an Uchiha, and you should know how much Kishi loves those characters by now.
> I won't be surprised if he makes the Shinobi World being centered around her.


Thinking his wank should of died by now. He seems more interested in wanking Boruto, but that's just me.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Not seeing either of Naruto's sperm cells awakening a dojutsu. Perhaps they inherit small portions of their father's biju laced chakra along with the usual Uzumaki perks...



that is also likely


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

Himawari is about to overtake her older brother.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Himawari is about to overtake her older brother.


dat Himawari-chan.

Together Sarada and Himawari will make the most badass female pair in all of manga


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2015)

I doubt they'll even interact in the series.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 21, 2015)

Himawari, Sarada and Chouchou


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I doubt they'll even interact in the series.


Weirdly enough Kishimoto said the movie is about Boruto and Himawari, and Sarada will be joining them in a TV interview.

Either things changed, or he is revealing later character designs for the future. Since Sarada is Sasuke's daughter I would assume she is supposed to portray his "opposite" in a sense.


----------



## Fay (Apr 21, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I'm seeing a lot of hype for Sarada.....people are supporting her more than Bolt lol I guess its really like the Sasuke vs Naruto thing





Addy said:


> yes, and SS vs NH, sharingan vs byakugan, minato vs it...... nah, itachi always wins



Except that Naruto always won over Sasuke in popularity here and NH over SS. So I'm presently surprised that Sarada is so popular. Even though I personally see no interesting qualities in Boruto respectively Himawari, I though NH fans at least would worship their every step .



Zef said:


> DMS Kakashi is god tier.:ignoramus Boruto fans better be thankful the mini series won't last long for Sarada to one shot.



Indeed 

I'm thinking that regeneration through byakogou might prevent our little Uchiha princess from getting blind .


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 21, 2015)

While the jury's still out until I get a better impression of everyone, I'd say I'm more interested in Sarada, then Himawari, then Inojin (mostly cuz of fanart), and then the rest.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> dat Himawari-chan.
> 
> Together Sarada and Himawari will make the most badass female pair in all of manga





iF ONLY.......................


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 21, 2015)

If we judge from purely intersting aspect it would be chouchou cuz black in konoha... and unexpected also really cool.

Sarada is beyond retarded looking and only females that wanted the uchiha sasuke d would vote for... unless you really wanted an uchiha female and i doubt those people are in huge numbers.

Bolt is for now just a copy of Naruto, we must see how he acts, etc.
Kurenai's kid has shit ton of potential tho. 

Somehow i feel all others will be less important or dumb or just a rehash.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

That Inuzuka kid whose back we see.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 21, 2015)

i feel mirais design has potential.

an eye patch would make her look more badass!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

Himawari - 16 votes
Boruto -  11 votes

That's Uzumaki little princess for you all.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2015)

The new kid on Team Bolt. Everyone else sucks except maybe Chouchou.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2015)

the girls are more popular


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2015)

^ Lulz people trusting Kishomoto on girls in his series.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 21, 2015)

^I am hoping for the best but completely prepared for the worst. My *le sigh* is very well practiced at this point.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 21, 2015)

Come on Naruhina fans we can't let Boruto and Himawari go out like this! 

Sarada already Queen B doe.


----------



## Fay (Apr 21, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> ^I am hoping for the best but completely prepared for the worst. My *le sigh* is very well practiced at this point.



Here as well, but I'm giving Kishi a second chance


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Come on Naruhina fans we can't let Boruto and Himawari go out like this!
> 
> Sarada already Queen B doe.


Do you know how it hurts that this poll isn't multi-choice?  That we have to choose only one child?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 21, 2015)

In no particular order:

Karin's and Sakura's daughter.

Himawari Uzumaki

Mirai Sarutobi


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Do you know how it hurts that this poll isn't multi-choice?  That we have to choose only one child?



I'm sorry.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 21, 2015)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Karin's and Sakura's daughter.




Hayako? She?s not in the poll!

]


----------



## Savage (Apr 21, 2015)

Mirai, Boruto, Shikadai. Those are my top 3


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 21, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Hayako? She?s not in the poll!




You probably knew what I meant, but this is why I love the internet: it never disappoints. Of course people would have actually drawn Karin's and Sakura's daughter.


----------



## GrimTwin21589 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sassy black child rolling away with the competition. Rollin', not runnin.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 21, 2015)

^She only realistically has 6, lol.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe Bolt and Himawari, and possibly Shikadai. I don't care about the rest.


----------



## Midaru (Apr 21, 2015)

Bold and Himawari.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2015)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> You probably knew what I meant, but this is why I love the internet: it never disappoints. Of course people would have actually drawn Karin's and Sakura's daughter.



I don't know which one is more ridiculous.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 21, 2015)

Himawari, damn Kishi for giving her the Hanabi treatment.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Himawari, damn Kishi for giving her the Hanabi treatment.



the hanabi, tenten, kibas sister, shino, and 100 more characters treatment


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2015)

Unfortunately most women were only material for romantic tease and to give birth to the new generation.

Kishi prefers his yao...errr bromance.


----------



## AaaaNinja (Apr 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Unfortunately most women were only material for romantic tease and to give birth to the new generation.
> 
> Kishi prefers his yao...errr bromance.



Yeah well..... you could say it the other way, that the dudes were only used to provide sperm...

It's not like they can choose who gets to be the one to carry the baby.  There's the same number of dads coming out of this as there are moms.  What are they called then when they have fifty or sixty years to go of not making babies (or being sperm donors)?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Unfortunately most women were only material for romantic tease and to give birth to the new generation.
> 
> Kishi prefers his yao...errr bromance.





AaaaNinja said:


> Yeah well..... you could say it the other way, that the dudes were only used to provide sperm...
> 
> It's not like they can choose who gets to be the one to carry the baby.  There's the same number of dads coming out of this as there are moms.  What are they called then when they have fifty or sixty years to go of not making babies (or being sperm donors)?





Pretty sure Arles meant Kishi's female character writing is shit compared to the male's, something Kishi basically admitted himself in interviews. Their main role in the story is to serve as pairing material in some way or another.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Apr 22, 2015)

Chouchou Akimichi


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

Dat Himawari chan soloing despite having nothing but the Last drawings. Should of voted for the Sunflower Princess.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 22, 2015)

Himawari beating her older brother.  Salada-chan still winning this tho.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 22, 2015)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> You probably knew what I meant, but this is why I love the internet: it never disappoints. Of course people would have actually drawn Karin's and Sakura's daughter.





You know she would exixst


----------



## RBL (Apr 22, 2015)

mini lee is the best one.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

poor poor fans of salad, sunflower and fem shisui.......... i almost wanna cry for you


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 22, 2015)

why can't we see the voters anymore


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 22, 2015)

... I can see them.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 22, 2015)

Sarada: 40
Chouchou: 56

There's a chance for Sarada to surpass Chouchou plus her bonus points.


----------



## Cord (Apr 22, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> why can't we see the voters anymore



Just click on the numbers and you should be able to see the voters.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't wait to see inojin in the miniseries.

Inojin for sure


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 22, 2015)

Inojin is literally an alien.


----------



## Fay (Apr 22, 2015)

Me too, he's my third fave (after Sarada and Chou Chou) in the next generation


----------



## Naiad (Apr 22, 2015)

he will be cool


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 23, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Just click on the numbers and you should be able to see the voters.



thank you 

For a minute there I actually thought Chouchou was the most popular.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Apr 23, 2015)

why don't you have a seat over there... MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOUR PAIN


----------



## The All Unknowing (Apr 23, 2015)

upgraded. adding the hair/headband would be a pain in the ass to make look decent and I'm not that bored


----------



## Yoona (Apr 23, 2015)

Himawari


----------



## Alita (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada Uchiha.

She's interesting to me.


----------



## Mytsu (Apr 23, 2015)

I should have voted Chouchou she needs more votes damn, she comes close 2nd (sorry Himawari I'll need more of you before deciding) after Sarada.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada.

I absolutely hate the Uchihas but she's interesting tho


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Apr 23, 2015)

None, they all look like shit, l hope gaaras kid is a fucking maniac or all hope is lost


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada is growing on me. But dat Chouchou. So much sass


----------



## CometHalo (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm only interested in Inojin and Mirai.


----------



## Tuan (Apr 23, 2015)

Himawari/bolt !

Sarada , looks like she gonna be more annoying than her mother


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2015)

Chouji's daughter gives me so much life


----------



## minniehyunnie (Apr 24, 2015)

I am voting for Himawari because she's a breath of fresh air.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 24, 2015)

Sarada still winning this. 

Bolt tho.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2015)

A little surprised to see Boruto getting only so little love.
I guess most people just feel indifferent about him at the moment.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2015)

choco choco choco choco!!!!!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 24, 2015)

Himawari! She seems so adorable!


----------



## Rika24 (Apr 24, 2015)

Inojin for me, already don't like Shikadai, and Boruto is okay i guess.


----------



## ScottofFury (Apr 24, 2015)

Sarada and Boruto don't seem too bad at the minute. The others are just clones or annoying. I wonder if Lee's kid is going to be any different, lol this is Naruto, course not.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing what Mirai can do, spending time with Gai & Kakashi can mean she has some serious significance later on, and she looks like she's got the ambition to become great already. 

ChouChou is also interesting, I'm looking to see if she, like Choji, will become the strongest of her genin generation (minus Team 7 of course) despite having a personality like Choji (food, not exactly keen on improving). The fact she's a Kunoichi is also another underdog factor in this manga. I would like to see her pummel men into the dust later on.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going with boruto for now. The kid is good and is showing he is a prodigy(shadow clones before graduating and all). 

Sarada seems interesting but something tell me what's gonna happen to her character won't be pretty.

The rest don't even get a nod especially chouchou


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 27, 2015)

The poll is almost closing. Sarada wins.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> The poll is almost closing. Sarada wins.



after last chapter, she already won. half of  the kids on the poll arent even in it


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 27, 2015)

none I dont like anyone from the academy right now but I voted himiwari because I find her cute and adorable  , I hope she also becomes a powerful ninja like her parents or perhaps more powerful than her parents



sasusakucannon said:


> The poll is almost closing. Sarada wins.



Lol I am surprised to see chochou having more votes than sarada and glad to know himiwari is the 3rd in the poll


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 27, 2015)

ChouChou is actually at 13 if you click the numbers to see the names.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 27, 2015)

I vote himawari because "golden byakugan".


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 27, 2015)

Should of named the movie the new movie Sarada lol


----------



## Night Spider (Apr 27, 2015)

Sarada, Boruto, ChouChou -  in that order. Inojin gets an honorable mention


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

Sasuga Sarada


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Kishido (Apr 27, 2015)

Where the fuck is white haired super kid


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Where the fuck is white haired super kid



Nowhere since there is nothing to say about him other than his looks.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 27, 2015)

But he still is a new generation kid. And the most awesome one...

White haired character for the win

Tobirama
Kakashi
Jiraiya


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Where the fuck is white haired super kid



This poll started way before the chapter was released. He wasn't included because no one knew he existed until then~


----------



## Kishido (Apr 27, 2015)

He should be added in a new poll and he would win for sure


----------



## Cord (Apr 27, 2015)

I've updated the poll and added Mitsuki in the options. To anyone who wants to change his/her vote, just say it so I can alter the number of voters in the options. Although, your name will remain visible in the original option you chose.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 27, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> I've updated the poll and added Mitsuki in the options. To anyone who wants to change his/her vote, just say it so I can alter the number of voters in the options. Although, your name will remain visible in the original option you chose.



This.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

itachified salad will always get my vote


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 27, 2015)

Even with Vaatu pulling mod hax, Sarada's power still overcame.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 27, 2015)

Mitsuki getting more votes than Boruto in 3, 2, 1 ....


----------



## Fay (Apr 27, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Mitsuki getting more votes than Boruto in 3, 2, 1 ....


I don't get the Mitsuki hype, I personally find his appearance to be lacking.

After this chapter my top 3 votes would be:
1. Sarada - I now like her even more ^_^.
2. Chou Chou - a little bitchy but I love her outfit and she and Salad seem to have a good taste for stockings .
3. Bolt - surprisingly I've warmed up to him .


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 27, 2015)

^
That is my top 3 too, at least for now...


----------



## CalmPurple (Apr 27, 2015)

Boruto
Himawari
Sarada


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 30, 2015)

Sarada got this.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 30, 2015)

Mitsuki.

White haired power!!!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 30, 2015)

Revy said:


> Mitsuki.
> 
> White haired power!!!



i'll go with hinata and toneris bastard offspring too


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 30, 2015)

I like Uub the most.


----------



## Zef (Apr 30, 2015)

Sarada finally surpassed ChouChou's fake numbers.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 30, 2015)

What's with that Mitsuki kid? Did Orochimaru clone himself, or something?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sarada finally surpassed ChouChou's fake numbers.



she is kishi's fav so salad loses by default


----------



## Needless2say (Apr 30, 2015)

So far 1.Sarada 2.Chou chou.
For some reason, I quickly liked their friendship!
 I need to see a little bit more of Bolt to see if he'll grow on me... I guess that goes for the rest too!


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 9, 2015)

Himawari is my #1 cutie and my next favourite her brother Boruto.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 10, 2015)

Bortuo Mitsuki Shikadai. And Mirai looks pretty cool


----------



## Zensuki (May 10, 2015)

Sarada > ChoCho >>>>the rest

I wanna see Mirai and Lee Jr though.


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2015)

That kid "from another village" will have the Kaguya clan bloodline.


----------



## Zef (May 10, 2015)

Boruto has more panel time then his sister yet she still outclasses him in popularity.


----------



## Rai (May 10, 2015)

Sarada.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2015)

Jane said:


> That kid "from another village" will have the Kaguya clan bloodline.



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand he lost 10 points on the "awesome meter"


----------



## misi4444 (May 14, 2015)

I need more chapters to decide


----------



## Balalaika (May 14, 2015)

Cho cho, girl's got attitude.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 14, 2015)

1) Mitsuki

2) Inojin

3) Shikadai


----------



## Arinna (May 15, 2015)

Mitsuki and Shin


----------



## MayorNiYueki (May 15, 2015)

himawari :3
and chouchou for that sassy attitude


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2015)

Salad, chouchou and mirai. everyone else is annoying.


----------

